# lineage2 mac client config



## aggressor (Aug 11, 2005)

hello there..

downloaded mac client for la2, updated it via standart server update. and i have one problem - how do i play on my LOCAL lineage server, not the global one? where should i put server's ip to play?


----------



## digit9 (Aug 14, 2005)

There are a lot of guides on the net on how to configure and set this all up. I think your best bet would be to hit one of the private server sites and read through their FAQs and then apply that to your setup.

I must be living in the dark ages, I didn't know L2 had a Mac Client. How does it run and what kind of mac do you have? Where did you find the server, is this something I can get off a torrent?


----------



## digit9 (Aug 14, 2005)

aggressor, are your sure you have a OS X Lineage2 Client? Are you sure it isn't Lineage 1 v2.4? No where have I been able to find L2 for OSX. It's just not out there.


----------



## aggressor (Aug 14, 2005)

damn..
visit ftp://ftp.lineage-us.com/
download a .dmg there, update it by installing and running.
to log in you need an account, to create an account on OFFICIAL server you need a credit card 
all UNOFFICIAL servers have their configs, but for pc, not for mac. still have this problem..


----------



## digit9 (Aug 14, 2005)

right on. I had an account at one time, but blew it out a while ago. I'm grabbing the DMG now..w00t

What I am really interested in is running the server. I searched via lime wire but didn't have much luck. I've googled all over looking for FAQs or any kind of info on getting and installing a private server.

I do SQL programming for a living and in my spare time write MUD areas, so I am dying to get my hands on this. Any info here is appreciated.

Once I get this downloaded I'll mess around with the configs and see what I can come up with for you.


----------



## digit9 (Aug 15, 2005)

Time for a quick follow up. There is no Lineage 2 for Mac OSX. The link above is Lineage 1, not 2.

There is absolutely nothing any where that I can find on any game site or mac site that says there is a Lineage2 Client. It just doesn't exist.


----------



## aggressor (Aug 19, 2005)

em... is this the first part of LineAge?


----------

